# court case off again



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry girls I know I haven't been on at all lately but we have had another devastating blow the girls freeing order has been put off again. It was meant to start today they told us last week that it was off and I have been in bits about it ever since, the longer it drags on the more I feel that the girls may go back home. I am really worried about it. It gives the bps more time to convince the judge that they have turned their lives around and can look after the girls. I feel a bit of a fraud coming on here as it seems we will never get to adopt them and I am just a fc and always will be. I really did not want to foster I want a family of my own. It seems that we are bringing them up to teach them right from wrong just to go back to them. And to top it all off bm is due in a few weeks so at their next monthly contact the baby will probably be there, if they get to keep it that is. My head is spinning at the minute and have to honest really down and tearful. If the girls were to go home I don't know what I would do the thought of packing up all their clothes and toys to leave is terrifying. The girls sw says they are still going to court advising the judge that the girls be freed but at the end of the day the decision is made by someone who has no idea about the girls or their bps.

Sorry this is all about me again but I don't seem to have the heart to come on and post at the minute.

Love K


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Oh K

Poor you & your girls.

Is it the worse case scenario you are looking at that the girls may not stay with you, I'm sure it must be and one in a way I have faced and dealt with. (the baby we were looking after via concurrency was returned to her BPs.........the BIG difference is I knew it could happen and it did!)

There will be a reason why your court date had been delayed again & another date will happen.

Those girls are yours and SS know how well they are loved and cared for you & will be backing you all the way.

I'm sorry i don't have any answers but didn't want to just read your post and run!

Sending you a hug   & some words that used to get me down but meant so much..........hang in there!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi K

Just wanted to send you a big hug((((((())))))). Keep strong for your girls. You are their mummy.

Chin up PBMx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Just read your post also and my heart goes out to you I hope the judge will listen to the s/w's and look at what is the best for the children, I cant imagine them just been returned just like that, I hope and pray it all turns out ok those children see you as their mummy now rightly so! 

good luck and take care

Dawny

xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi K,

It must be really hard for you having this hanging over you all.

Be strong and try to stay positive  

Sending you a big ((((((K)))))

Laine xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi K

I'm really sorry you are going through these delays, it must be so worrying for you.  

I hope you get a new date soon and everything gets sorted.  You are doing a fab job and you are their Mummy!

((((((HUGS))))))
Love
OT x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Just got back and seen this.

So sorry to read about this latest delay.  All I can do is offer a big   and say hang in there and never describe yourself as a fraud for posting on here, you have shown yourself to be a great Mum whatever happens.

Take care
Cindy


----------

